# Back in business..haha



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi guys...

im back...haha.. going to start a tank in Japan... been collecting some awesome lake mosses.. i dont even know what it is...so.. will post later.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

wow Ran is back! cool... look forward to seeing what you get going!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay! Hey ranman!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice to see you back Ran .


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

holocron said:


> wow Ran is back! cool... look forward to seeing what you get going!


Thanks guys.. i:m starting to lean towards a vivarium..since most of the mosses here arent truly aquatic.. but the ones that are, are beautiful.. hell.. mosses are just downright beautiful.. anyway... i'm going to check some stores in Tokyo Shibuya now..;D..

oh... and i just saw crystal red shrimps, black diamond shrimp and some weirdo shrimp (All are grade A+ or above) for $8/pc!!!! 10 pcs for $70... i cant freakin believe it.. but its sad these shrimps are so sensitive.. i would buy some for home..haha


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Vivariums are alot of fun! Alot of mosses need a dormant stage so try and find something that will live year round. I have started keeping dart frogs and I am so happy with them.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah ran, make a viv and get some darts 

Checkout my thread "My Frog Room"


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

I have Brian.. and you are way tooooo evil.
how come my pockets feel lighter all of a sudden... crap...


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, is there any way to get dart frogs in Japan?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah... they sell them in the some speciality stores here.. not only dendrobates though.. they've got all kinds like Aurella and stuff like that....but some are mad expensive.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I remember watching a program on various salamanders and newts in Japan at least 10 years ago. Absolutely fascinating!!! 

Have you gone looking under rocks and in streams yet?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Nope... but i plan on it during late spring and early summer.. it was just too darn cold this autumn to do it.. and everything freezes over during winter..


----------

